
UK fashion label says it owns trademark on “collusion,” EFF says no way - benj111
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/uk-fashion-label-says-it-owns-trademark-on-collusion-eff-says-no-way/
======
benj111
And to make it even better, ASOS stands for As Seen On Screen. It (used to?)
sells copies of outfits that people have been seen wearing on TV etc.

